# AR 15 450 bushmaster HOW CAN I Laser Bore Sighter



## mrsturkeyman (Oct 17, 2018)

where can i buy Bore Sighters 450 bushmaster HOW   BCA AR-15 Complete Upper Assembly, 16" 4150 Parkerized Heavy Barrel, .450 Bushmaster, Carbine Length Gas System, 1:24 Twist w/ 12" MLOK, .875 Gas Block System  PS WHERE CAN I BUY  ? THANK YOU   will 223 magazines fit 450 bushmaster


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 21, 2018)

More than one way to skin a cat. Pull the pin and remove the bolt carrier group. Prop it up on some bags or a rest with the action open and look down the bore to bore sight it.


----------

